# Paris TX SMACKDOWN



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Archeryx all we want to hear from you is :zip: seeing you bailed on both Gainesville and Hattiesburg.
Bowhunter920 we will let you slide on Hattiesburg:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cowboyjunk you game?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

oh you know im game...ima show ya how us fixed pin boys do it


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> oh you know im game...ima show ya how us fixed pin boys do it


bring it on cowgirl:tongue:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

wouldnt mind finding a few of them while im down there too


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> wouldnt mind finding a few of them while im down there too


oh yeah like the one with the cowboy hat at the steak resturant in Hattiesburg. My tongue is still slapping my forhead,


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

whew son...and i thought my steak was grade a prime choice


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> whew son...and i thought my steak was grade a prime choice


not compared to her. Now that was PRIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> not compared to her. Now that was PRIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Yes ma'am she definitely was!!!

I still haven't picked my tongue up off the ground!!!!! As a matter of fact, I think I left it back in Hattiesburg........

Oh, and Treeman....You know I'm game for the SIMS....I think the only one who isn't is ArcheryX....Hahahahahaha

Since he seems to appear...talk some smack...then disappear quickly.....LOL

This time me and Cowboy gonna show yall pro fellas how some real country-boys do things...

And I think we should all find us some cowgirls while we're down there....

I know Treeman's down for it....what about you Cowboy?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

frogs bump their asses when they hop dont they?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> frogs bump their asses when they hop dont they?


That's what I was figgurin on...

Well Cowboy....I don't know for sure...but I don't think mamma & Kris are gonna meet us at this one...LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mudrunner you need to settle your debt before you can play.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> mudrunner you need to settle your debt before you can play.


I got your crispy right here...and you'll get it when we get to Paris...

Then again...You might be owing me one by the time we get done on the sims...

Wishful thinkin never hurt nobody...

LOL


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

he has a few debts to settle...first is half the fuel money to get out there...still think its funny that i can drive cheaper than i can fly in my fuel suckin monster


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ahchemmm...

Do I really need to bring up debts owed...LOL

And you know about my fuel-suckin monster...

I think we should take mine...We'd be crawlin in cowgirls then!!!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's an older pic...She's got bigger tires on there now (38's)...but has 36's in this pic...


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay...Here she is with 38's and the arse-end is sittin low from a heavy pallett of steel.

This picture was taken at the future home-site of the country music singer Darryl Worley...in The Legends sub-division in Enterprise, AL...George Jones (The Possum) also has a house in there too! We did the rebar for his house, as well.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope you and your truck are ready to go home empty handed after this smackdown:wink: Ill be there this time:thumbs_up I had some issues before Gainesville but its on now lol! 

j/k guys, im hoping to get to meet a bunch of yall.

Derek


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

haha i got that debt owed...dont make me cancel that check in the morning...lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

What would be new there?

I wound up in 90 of 99 after last time...So I'm starting to get used to paying them to shoot their tournaments, and walk away empty-pocketed...LOL


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

What? You talkin about the second half?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

lol im just messin with ya bro...hey if we take your truck does that mean i dont have to do any of the driving?

and i wont have to buy two tires before we go?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't guarantee that...That's a pretty nice drive over there and back...

My transmission's slippin too...So I'd really rather take yours...

I need to change my oil, change tranny fluid & filter, etc...

If we take yours we could swap out driving......


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

damn so i still gotta buy two tires


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> damn so i still gotta buy two tires


You could...but I think your 2 outers will be fine for one more road-trip...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> I hope you and your truck are ready to go home empty handed after this smackdown:wink: Ill be there this time:thumbs_up I had some issues before Gainesville but its on now lol!
> 
> j/k guys, im hoping to get to meet a bunch of yall.
> 
> Derek


you definitly have some issues.:tongue:
Its nice that you are going to make it to Paris. Is CHASE going and how has he been doing?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> you definitly have some issues.:tongue:
> Its nice that you are going to make it to Paris. Is CHASE going and how has he been doing?


Lol! Ill probably finish top 5 overall... from last hehe Gotta start talking the smack early tho.

Chase isnt going I dont believe... I dont think hes gonna be shooting much this year. Guess hes had a change of heart lol! The bowfishing thing has gotten him all wound up. To each his own I guess...

Derek


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Can't guarantee that...That's a pretty nice drive over there and back...
> 
> My transmission's slippin too...So I'd really rather take yours...
> 
> ...


*STOP...DONT*

Do yourself a HUGE favor and Do NOT change your tranny fluid!!! Im being completely serious here... Changing the tranny fluid on ANY domestic slipping trans is like pulling out the life support of a dying man at a hospice That is probably the worst thing you could do for it if it is slipping. 

A dealership, or a shop might tell you that b/c they want your money and don't care, but I will be the nice guy here and let you in on the secret lol! Just let it go until its gone, b/c if you change your fluid now, it will only go out quicker. Just baby it and ride on it until its done, that is the only real thing you can do to help yourself. 

Derek


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> *STOP...DONT*
> 
> Do yourself a HUGE favor and Do NOT change your tranny fluid!!! Im being completely serious here... Changing the tranny fluid on ANY domestic slipping trans is like pulling out the life support of a dying man at a hospice That is probably the worst thing you could do for it if it is slipping.
> 
> ...


Whats he expect from a dodge.?ukey:


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Here's an older pic...She's got bigger tires on there now (38's)...but has 36's in this pic...


Gee the economy is worse then I thought in AL.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, treeman, I can't do the smackdown with yall on the long range!! Sorry but I am out for that one! You boys can play on the long range, I will just cheer yall along! I will talk the guys into snackin on something so they can stay and play, instead of hurrying up to go eat!!! Can't wait!!! I am just as excited for my first plane ride as I am shooting!!! 

Did you get intouch with management at the crappy hotel? I will call too and turn "red" on them if you want me too!!!! haha


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey as long as it doesnt involve changing rooms 3 or 4 times it will be alright...lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well...I'm thinkin that a programmer would help, by changing my shift points for the correct tire size...

My truck's a 2007.5...with barely 15,000 miles on it...

It seems to me like it would be a manufacturer's defect for the tranny to be slippin with that few miles on it???


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Well...I'm thinkin that a programmer would help, by changing my shift points for the correct tire size...
> 
> My truck's a 2007.5...with barely 15,000 miles on it...
> 
> It seems to me like it would be a manufacturer's defect for the tranny to be slippin with that few miles on it???


Have you ever changed the fluid? Dodge transmissions are famous for having problems because they generate so much heat it breaks down the fluid quickly. The ATR +5 fluid was am improvement, but not enough IMHO. Watch the programmers, many of them lower the transmission line pressure to get more horsepower resulting in transmission failure. Did you do a gearing change too, or just lift/tires?


GOOD LUCK JAMES, show them how it is done! :thumbs_up Is Gene and Tanc going too?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dude, I bought that truck BRAND NEW off the lot, and did all the stuff to it myself...I can't afford to do crap to it...

And I know the service-writer at the "steal-ership" is gonna give me crap about the lift tires and rims...

Well, it's never been changed, but I figured it might need to be b/c of all the break-in and metal shard's, etc...

It's only got 15,000 miles on it...Usually you don't change but every 20K-25K...

It's that new 68RFE (6-speed auto)...I thought the programmers increased line pressure in your tranny for firmer shifts?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

your supposed to have it flushed, not drained and filled every 60-80 thousand. personally id rather just "let it bump" till it cooks. add some lucas stop slip to it. hell it helped my old chevrolet last another year and a half


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah...But do you know how much one of my tranny's costs...B/c nobody rebuilds them...They just replace it with a new one...for around...oh let's say...$7,000-$8,000 including labor at your local dealership...

And I'm NOT paying for crap! It's their crappy product, they ought to have to pay to fix their screw up...

I have to pay to fix my screw ups...Why shouldn't they?

F-it...If it burns-up, it burns up, and I will MAKE them fix it for free...I forgot I have a Reference File with Dodge giving me the ok to do whatever without fear of warranty voiding...



ANYWAY.......Let's get back on subject.....


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

MudRunner2005 said:


> It's only got 15,000 miles on it...Usually you don't change but every 20K-25K...


I believe the Dodge manual states every 12-15,000 miles.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

been dodges biggest problems for years is the transmission


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> been dodges biggest problems for years is the transmission


Yeah I know...I've had 3 different Dodge's and 5 different transmissions...LOL

Of course 3 trannys were in that blue/silver '01 2500 4x4, I had, that Earnhardt bought from us...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

sell the didge fix the stroker


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> sell the didge fix the stroker


Uh...NO

Why would I sell a truck that costs as much as my new Dodge, with as much money as I've sunk into that thing...

To drive my broke-a** '96 F-250 with 276,000 miles on it, that needs a new turbo, new rings, pistons, bearings, etc...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

simple...its PAID FOR


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

this is the craziest ASA smackdown thread that is out there!!! Since when did shooting bows have to do with transmissions!!!??????? lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

do we need to get another smackdown shoot scheduled for you?...since you say you cant shoot the long range with us. sad thing is im shooting pins and was hanging in there with tree,archeryx, and them in hattiesburg...ima coming for them this time


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> this is the craziest ASA smackdown thread that is out there!!! Since when did shooting bows have to do with transmissions!!!??????? lol


Now you know those BAMA boys dont know the difference between trucks and bows.Shoot I even heard when they miss a deer with the bow they just run it over with the truck,


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

no no no...you got that all wrong. we hit it with the truck, jump out stab an arrow in it, and then say we shot it with a bow!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> no no no...you got that all wrong. we hit it with the truck, jump out stab an arrow in it, and then say we shot it with a bow!


Exactly right! 

I mean...You DID see my truck...the height serves a purpose...That way when I hit the deer, it just knocks it in the head, and don't ruin none of the meat...

Seriously...It works good...

Yall northern boys oughta' try it some time...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

go shoot your bow you girlie boy.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> do we need to get another smackdown shoot scheduled for you?...since you say you cant shoot the long range with us. sad thing is im shooting pins and was hanging in there with tree,archeryx, and them in hattiesburg...ima coming for them this time


 oh she can shoot the long range the problem is getting her to shoot with us,:sad:
All I can say to that is bring it,


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> go shoot your bow you girlie boy.


Quit whining like a little girl, b/c I forgot to give u a crispy in Hattiesburg...

And you'd better watch out in Paris...I'm huntin for 14 rings...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Quit whining like a little girl, b/c I forgot to give u a crispy in Hattiesburg...
> 
> And you'd better watch out in Paris...I'm huntin for 14 rings...


That will be a sight.:icon_1_lol: I am am going to same is major changes have been made which should have been done for Hattiesburg.:frusty:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> That will be a sight.:icon_1_lol: I am am going to same is major changes have been made which should have been done for Hattiesburg.:frusty:


I'm sorry, I don't speak jibberish...what was that about changes...

If you think changes need to be made, go talk to that idiot everyone elected into office...

All he'll probably tell you, is that for a small fee, he can fix it...typical democrats...

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't speak jibberish...what was that about changes...
> 
> If you think changes need to be made, go talk to that idiot everyone elected into office...
> 
> ...


lollllllllllllllllllll I ment to say changes have been made.:shade:
As for that idiot all he will change is my money from my wallet to his.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

changes have been made huh?...well looking at what is no longer in your signature and what you mentioned the other night i take it the mathews is coming to paris?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> changes have been made huh?...well looking at what is no longer in your signature and what you mentioned the other night i take it the mathews is coming to paris?


Hmmmm.....

He does have a point...What DID happen to that "BowTech Shooting Staff" that used to be right there in your sig???


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> oh she can shoot the long range the problem is getting her to shoot with us,:sad:
> All I can say to that is bring it,


Hey hey hey...I brought it in Gainesville, it was the guys in Hattiesburg that chickened out!!! I guess I can just shoot the long range the same way I did in Gainesville! We will work something out between now and then. 

As far as us northern guys not knowing about big trucks, we have a jacked up Tahoe that could take your truck anytime and as far as that goes, so does Treeman!!!! We could take ya!! You tell me when and where...oh wait, your transmission will probably be your excuse, so nevermind!!! hahahaah


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, you did Sara...So did me and Cowboy...

I guess there's just some people who can talk the smack, but can't back it up when the time comes...You know?

LOL


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

i remeber the days of having big jacked up trucks. yall might get me in a mud puddle but ill be the one sitting idly by with the tow straps and the pulling power to getcha stuck butts out and enjoy the cold beer while i do...lmao


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> i remeber the days of having big jacked up trucks. yall might get me in a mud puddle but ill be the one sitting idly by with the tow straps and the pulling power to getcha stuck butts out and enjoy the cold beer while i do...lmao


Yeah...but if you do it like ole' Jason G, you're drunk & mudridin, that's primarily the reason that you get stuck...LOL

I don't have to worry about that in my truck...She can hold her own!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hey hey hey...I brought it in Gainesville, it was the guys in Hattiesburg that chickened out!!! I guess I can just shoot the long range the same way I did in Gainesville! We will work something out between now and then.
> 
> As far as us northern guys not knowing about big trucks, we have a jacked up Tahoe that could take your truck anytime and as far as that goes, so does Treeman!!!! We could take ya!! You tell me when and where...oh wait, your transmission will probably be your excuse, so nevermind!!! hahahaah


 Guys chickened out in Hattiesburg???????????? I beleive you are wrong there we had 10 spots for 430 on friday and if I remember right only 4 showed.The only won in a skirt was cowboyjunkie and that was no woman just a freak show.ukey:ukey:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey hey...I was meaning the boys I was with!!!!! Not yall!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey hey hey...now thats just wrong...dang i aint even got a comment to come back with on that one...OUCH


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> hey hey hey...now thats just wrong...dang i aint even got a comment to come back with on th
> :elf_moon::moon::band:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

heard them cowgirl hats are alive and well in paris. sure hope that rash you was telling bout cleared up!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> heard them cowgirl hats are alive and well in paris. sure hope that rash you was telling bout cleared up!


yeah something abotu BAMA girls giving out rashes.ukey:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

lmao...depends on what town you stay in!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds more to me like James has been out "shooting" in Poto, Oklahoma!

LOL!!!!!

But I think he lubing the wrong shaft....Hahahahaha


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

ukey:Yall are just sick!!!!!!:vom:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

4 days and counting whos going to be there?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Boarding the plane on Thurs. evening...be there late Thursday night!!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Boarding the plane on Thurs. evening...be there late Thursday night!!!! Yeah!!!!


Sarah something is wrong here I board the plane thursdsay morning and will be there friday morning. Well maybe it is the stop in Little Rock looking for a lady razorback,They cant be as mean as Carolina girls hopefully I run into that gorgeous Sooner girl.:shade:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hehe!!! Hopefully we will be there Thursday night!!! hahaha just kidding, I hope they can push me on the plane!!! If not, it will just be the guys...See you on Friday morning!!! Be careful riding with Butch!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hehe!!! Hopefully we will be there Thursday night!!! hahaha just kidding, I hope they can push me on the plane!!! If not, it will just be the guys...See you on Friday morning!!! Be careful riding with Butch!!!!


think about muddrunner shooting bow and then you be laughng to hard to worry about the plane. i have faith in you will be fine. see you there


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks! Wish you were going with us on the plane!!!!! But we will see you there!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

whoa whoa BAD mental picture there James...Can you call what he does actually shooting?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> whoa whoa BAD mental picture there James...Can you call what he does actually shooting?


yes I can everyone has to start somewhere.
The question is are you ready to loose another crispy???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Thanks! Wish you were going with us on the plane!!!!! But we will see you there!!


just tell those little boys they better be nice to you.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey i even broke a fresh sharpie out of a new box and am going to bring about 5 more for those who dont have one so they cant use that exscuse now..even got one in gold ink for you to sign with


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> hey i even broke a fresh sharpie out of a new box and am going to bring about 5 more for those who dont have one so they cant use that exscuse now..even got one in gold ink for you to sign with


good deal I am ready to get this part started.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> hey i even broke a fresh sharpie out of a new box and am going to bring about 5 more for those who dont have one so they cant use that exscuse now..even got one in gold ink for you to sign with


 I tell you what if I have to sign one over to you there will be beer with it.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

sounds like a deal...i bought a piece of glass today for my sight so it should help me a little...still waiting for you to send em your old sight and scope:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> sounds like a deal...i bought a piece of glass today for my sight so it should help me a little...still waiting for you to send em your old sight and scope:darkbeer:


 still shooting the old one. What power did you get?You need at least an 8x.:mg:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> just tell those little boys they better be nice to you.


Thanks! I will...at least I got you and Butch to watch out for me!!!! Thanks! If they are too mean, I will come bunk with yall!!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

wait wait....now if they're mean and you come bunk with james and butch that means im out the door cause, quote, "4 is too many people in a hotel room", end quote. hmmmm...sure glad i got comfortable leather seats in my truck. lmao :darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Thanks! I will...at least I got you and Butch to watch out for me!!!! Thanks! If they are too mean, I will come bunk with yall!!!!!


you are welcome anytime


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> wait wait....now if they're mean and you come bunk with james and butch that means im out the door cause, quote, "4 is too many people in a hotel room", end quote. hmmmm...sure glad i got comfortable leather seats in my truck. lmao :darkbeer:


 I am sure you would go find some sheep to keep you warm.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

lmao dang man just cuz i used to rodeo a little bit back in the day dont make me no sheep farmer or brokeback cowboy...lol 3 years later and i still aint gonna watch that flick


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> lmao dang man just cuz i used to rodeo a little bit back in the day dont make me no sheep farmer or brokeback cowboy...lol 3 years later and i still aint gonna watch that flick


 well you give it away by wearing those barn boots and verelco gloves all the time not to mention that sheepeatin grin.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

no the sheep eatin grin only comes after chowing down on some bbq or grilled chops


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I understand why you the corsican ram is your favorite target now. :mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

i can see already i aint gonna win this one 

heres to the victor :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> i can see already i aint gonna win this one
> 
> heres to the victor :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Has your buddy turned Chicken or has he manned up and coming? 

Supposed to be nice weather, not "lucky skirt" warm yet though!!! Shucks!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> i can see already i aint gonna win this one
> 
> heres to the victor :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


who is victor your boyfriend or your favorite barn animal:shade:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

he coming i reckon..."lucky shirt" warm...i had a lucky shirt back in high school rodeo days, then i outgrew it...roping went to crap about 5 months later and well....darn a lucky shirt...lol

*Disclaimer*

There is no point behind that story nor any representation made that i will ever own another lucky shirt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Has your buddy turned Chicken or has he manned up and coming?
> 
> Supposed to be nice weather, not "lucky skirt" warm yet though!!! Shucks!


but your leggs look so good in it.
His buddy might be home tending the flock


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

the "victor" was you and i hope you aint noones boyfriend nor a barn animal LMAO!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

oh by the way jame that picture you sent me the other night cuddled up next the the bedded buck was so cute ...it almost made me ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> he coming i reckon..."lucky shirt" warm...i had a lucky shirt back in high school rodeo days, then i outgrew it...roping went to crap about 5 months later and well....darn a lucky shirt...lol
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> There is no point behind that story nor any representation made that i will ever own another lucky shirt


see said lucky skirt and you said you were the man in yours and buddetts relationship:dontknow::nyah:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> but your leggs look so good in it.
> His buddy might be home tending the flock


James you are too funny! Wish I could, I shoot better in it!! haha!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> James you are too funny! Wish I could, I shoot better in it!! haha!


look better in it too. It does not help my shooting tho.:star:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

SHIRT james not SKIRT i dont wear a skirt nor will i ever...as far as him...wellll i cant answer that one and dont really care to ever know


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> SHIRT james not SKIRT i dont wear a skirt nor will i ever...as far as him...wellll i cant answer that one and dont really care to ever know


whichever I heard how your rodeo clowns are. Did not they pick the actors from the PBR for boke back mountain.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> look better in it too. It does not help my shooting tho.:star:


SORRY!!!! I will try not to come on yalls range if I have it on!! That way you have no excuse!!! hahahahhaahahhaha


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

dont know i aint watched it and i aint going toukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

at this time tomorrow I will soon be in Little Rock.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey i just noticed non of the others have shown any interest in smackdown...is it just going to be us 5 r what?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> hey i just noticed non of the others have shown any interest in smackdown...is it just going to be us 5 r what?


Hey they dont show up after talking it anyways. Austin needs to pay up if he is going to be in it,:mg:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm here...U thought I was at home greasin the sheep up for Cowboy...

LOL


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

What he left out was the fact that he used the sheep first...ALL DAY LONG!!!!!ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> What he left out was the fact that he used the sheep first...ALL DAY LONG!!!!!ukey:


but I have not heard you complain about sloppy seconds


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

heck what am i worried about. he wouldnt know what to do with it anyways!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nope you're right...Not with a sheep...But I DO know what to do with a human female!

I also don't mind "eatin' lunch down at the Y".


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

well we do have to go right past mobile highway...i reckon we could find you a girlfriend while we are there


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, and since we'll be in your truck Quaneesha will be able to get that $50 you owe her from the other weekend.

I'll just wait to find me a cowgirl in Paris. Maybe show her something wilder than she can even imagine.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

or scarierukey:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah...But she might enjoy that kind of thing...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ya never know....hey found you a scope setup
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=882585


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Not quite what I was looking for...Keep ur eyes open...Prefer Sure-Loc Supreme 400 with BlackEagle 42mm scope head.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

there is one on ebay for 600 buy it now


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone know what time the team shoot is going to be on friday? I dont even know what it is but one of the guys im going with was wondering.

Derek


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> anyone know what time the team shoot is going to be on friday? I dont even know what it is but one of the guys im going with was wondering.
> 
> Derek


1 pm


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

cool! What does it cost etc...??? Is it fun?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> cool! What does it cost etc...??? Is it fun?


$20 and it depends on what pro you get which there will be no pros on the team shoot in TX. It is good practice and helps you with the yardage.I have only shot with one team that was not fun and will not shoot it if I get put with that pro ever again.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh come on now James...I didn't whoop u that badly did I? Hahahahahaha

Just kiddin' y'all, Im not that guy he's talkin about...

However, I DO have your crispie...


----------

